# yay border collie pups



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

my female finally had her litter of pups there is 7 beautiful puppies cant w8 til there running around well im so excited i had to tell yas


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 26, 2009)

Aww, beautiful babies


----------



## mungus (Oct 26, 2009)

ahhh, just love border collies !!!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks yer they me fav i will put pics up when there even better and playful


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 26, 2009)

Aww adorable  Makes me want another litter.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

u have border collies to post some pics of urs


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 26, 2009)

Look how cute they are with their red noses awww


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 26, 2009)

I love border collies!!!


----------



## aussie.snakes (Oct 26, 2009)

Border Collies are just awesome. We have a 15 year old black and white male and a young red and white puppy. Don't think I would ever consider having any other breed.

The puppies are adorable. Do you have any pictures of the parents?

Here is a picture of my little girl.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

o how cute we r after a choclate 1 we will be buying 1 after these r sold
this is dad i cant find none of mum this is about 6-8months ago sorry i couldnt find none i think there on laptop


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

o and pups wer moved onto a nice clean blanket thingyo she moved them there her self


----------



## XKiller (Oct 26, 2009)

heres some of my collie as a pup now hes 2 yrs


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

omg hes soooo cute


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's our pair and a few of the pups from their last litter.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

oooo there beautiful i love the chocolate 1


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

just bumping now every1s on


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 26, 2009)

cute border colies, i wish i could breed them but theyre to big for my house, ill be breeding pugs next year so just as cute or even cuter!!


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 26, 2009)

I worry about people who breed pure bred animals. Didnt you see that youtube video. I think i would only be buying animals that are crosses between different breeds, like labradoodles.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 26, 2009)

grimbeny said:


> I worry about people who breed pure bred animals. Didnt you see that youtube video. I think i would only be buying animals that are crosses between different breeds, like labradoodles.



can you please show us the link to the video


----------



## garycahill (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice little B/C's Bullionz.
My boy is 7 now, I got him when he was 6 weeks.
He still acts like he's a pup. At least he listens.


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

o so cute gary and na im more into the pure bred i h8 cross breeds its just poeple trying to make more mungles


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Oct 26, 2009)

ChrisZhang said:


> can you please show us the link to the video


 
[video=youtube;ZcUayY0LXQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcUayY0LXQA[/video]

Something to consider with pugs is this (quoted from another forum I posted this link on)



> From memory the pugs were the worst, total population of 10,000 but the genetic diversity was equivalent to 50


 
Another thing to consider is why are you breeding pugs? For the money or so you have 12 weeks of playing with cute puppies?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 26, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> YouTube - Show Dogs Exposed 1OF5
> 
> Something to consider with pugs is this (quoted from another forum I posted this link on)
> 
> ...




not for money, well the money would be a bonus but for the experience and enjoyment for us and the pugs. my mums boyfriend has bred pugs before. Plus my some of my relatives and friends would like a pug aswell ill check out that video cheers


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 26, 2009)

One of my favorite dogs! Very cute!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 26, 2009)

BC pups rule!


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 26, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> YouTube - Show Dogs Exposed 1OF5
> 
> Something to consider with pugs is this (quoted from another forum I posted this link on)
> 
> ...




aww, that video is really sad and hard to watch without shedding a tear


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

hahah yer they do there the best dogs and the smartest


----------



## garycahill (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice B/C's Jupiter, but he's on the couch!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 26, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Nice B/C's Jupiter, but he's on the couch!


 
She is, and she's allowed to be on the couch, but she can usually be found either by the back door, at my feet, or on the foot of my bed watching me. I almost died from a stroke and congestive heart failure in 1999. The cardiologist said to walk. I said walking's boring. He said buy a dog! So I bought Gypsy. She was my almost constant companion during the 2 1/2 years it took me to get my health back. As well as helping me regain my health, her company and the time I spent training her definitely saved my sanity!


----------



## bulionz (Oct 26, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> She is, and she's allowed to be on the couch, but she can usually be found either by the back door, at my feet, or on the foot of my bed watching me. I almost died from a stroke and congestive heart failure in 1999. The cardiologist said to walk. I said walking's boring. He said buy a dog! So I bought Gypsy. She was my almost constant companion during the 2 1/2 years it took me to get my health back. As well as helping me regain my health, her company and the time I spent training her definitely saved my sanity!


 sorry to here that m8 u see dogs r life savers every 1 could use a border collie


----------



## bulionz (Oct 27, 2009)

anymore bc


----------



## reptile1983 (Oct 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of any breeders of short haired border collies/????


----------



## bulionz (Oct 27, 2009)

no sorry we did come across alot but i didnt like them i prefer the long haired


----------

